# EI - What's he talking about ??



## @tom (Jan 4, 2005)

Hi there

In the last version of Tom's EI, he mentions 2 type of cellulair models
called Monod model and the Droop Model.
I was wondering if there is any public info about those models on the net.

greeting from another Tom


----------



## gnatster (Mar 6, 2004)

Monod Model

http://www.np.edu.sg/~dept-bio/biochemical_engineering/lectures/ferm1/bioferm11.htm

Droop model

Variable-internal stores or Caperon-Droop model, is a generalization of the classical Monod model. It assumes that the growth rate of a population depends on the amount of nutrient stored by the organism, taken to be the same for all organisms, rather than the concentration of ambient nutrient in the culture. It is shown that competitive exclusion holds, the winner being the organism that can grow at the lower ambient nutrient concentration.


----------



## @tom (Jan 4, 2005)

Thanks for your reaction gnatster.
Great link .!! They should put more models in aquarium books.


Bye bye


----------

